# Looking for Groves, Colt, Richards



## archeryhistory

Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


----------



## Oldpro

*Groves Bow*

I happen to know where there is a mint condition Groves hunting bow T/D with the built in overdraw. I would guess from about 1965. I can get some photos as soon as I get my new digital camera tomorrow.  Beautiful bow.

It will take a few days.

Later,

Gene


----------



## Jim Pruitte

*Archeryhistory site*

I did see an item of interest missing from your site. The "Altier" <SP> sight. I remember seeing a few of these in the early 90's. Just a thought


----------



## Jurasic Archer

Karl Radde in Diamond Bar California used to have a Richards bow as well as a good friend from Northern California named Mike Eichorn. Norm made some great stuff. I used to take old Hoyt Medalists that had the dreaded crack in the sight window to Norm and he would do a repair that put them into use again. He went in to making compounds to stay in the archery business but gave it up shortly after for more lucrative endeavors. His bows had outstanding velocity for a recurve bow. He got out of the business in the early 80's if not 1980. The last time I visited him was in the spring of 79 and he was making better money on just about anything else he made. Said archery equipment was too competitive to able to make good money as a custom boyer. 
There is a guy that shoots in our JOAD club that has an old one piece groves bow in good condition. I would say late 60's or early 70's vintage. I might be able to get a digital pic for you. 
I have some early steel arrows and some of the first Easton aluminum arrows from the 40's area. I also have a linen flemish twist bowstring all given to me by Jerry Polypchuc. ( I like old stuff)

Good luck in your quest.


Mike Gerard


----------



## archeryworld

Boy this thread takes me back. I wish I still had that Colt Grand National with the tuning fork stabilizer. oh well, I switched to Bear bows in 1967 anyway, I still have the Bear Tamerlane I bought back then.Just feeling nostalgic.


----------



## bowbender7

Is archeryhistory looking to purchase any older collecter recurves?

Sean


----------



## jgardiner

archeryhistory said:


> Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


I have a Norm Richards bow made in the mid 60's. I have a good photo of it. If you would like the picture, e-mail me @ [email protected]. Norm lived in Ogden, Utah at the time, was here just a couple of years then moved to Brigham City, Utah. From there I don't know where he went.
Jim


----------



## jgardiner

*Norm Richards Bow*



archeryhistory said:


> Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


I have a Norm Richards from the mid 60s. I have a good photo of it. If you need the photo please contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## lwilt

*Steadman ( Falcon Archery )*

If you would like pics of these bows, arrows, and equip, pm me with your email address. They are long bows made in 42. Real turkey feather vanes, shafts are with 2 pieces of wood.


----------



## lwilt

*test*

test


----------



## lwilt

*old longbow*

Falcon Archery, Long Beach. Steadman bow pics


----------



## lwilt

*arrows*

From 1942


----------



## lwilt

*whoops still testing,*

did it once but dont know how


----------



## lwilt

*arrows*

see if it works


----------



## lwilt

*again*

trying again


----------



## lwilt

*again*

test


----------



## lwilt

*ok*

trying it over


----------



## lwilt

*slowly*

Im getting it. The arrows are from 1942, handmade and spin perfect


----------



## dbracer

archeryhistory said:


> Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


Was "Colt" the manufacturer, or are we talking about one of Ben Pearson's?

If Colt was the manufacturer, can you tell me about this any? I'm unfamiliar with it.

dbracer


----------



## lwilt

*richards*

I can get a pic if you need of the richards recurve.


----------



## DMONTI

dbracer said:


> Was "Colt" the manufacturer, or are we talking about one of Ben Pearson's?
> 
> If Colt was the manufacturer, can you tell me about this any? I'm unfamiliar with it.
> 
> dbracer



Colt Bows were built by Wing Archery Co.


----------



## archer_nm

*Groves Bows*

Archeryhistory, Groves is still in bussiness and if you contact Dick Groves he can get you some pics (505) 345-3015 I just traded my spitfire 3 piece takedown with overdraw for an older Hoyt or i would gladly send you a picture


----------



## lwilt

*archery history*

I dont think he is here anymore.


----------



## Oldpro

*norm richards phone?*

Does anyone have a phone # for norm richards?


----------



## Errol471

*Harold Groves Bows.*

I have 7 different Groves bow from Target to hunting. Tell me how you want the bows displayed in the pics and I will take the pics and send them to you.

Jason

P.S. I love Groves bows they are Fast, Beautiful, and shock free. My Spitfire Mag 55# @ 28" shoots a 31" 2216 with a 125gr point at 215fps and its quiet to.


----------



## adrenalinerush

*colt bow*

I just got an old colt recurve bow. it is a "Colt Hunt Master" and is 52" & 50# at 28".
Says it is a colt's pat. fire arms mfg. co.inc.
hartford, conn, u.s.a.
I didn't know colt firearms made archery. whats all this mean and what is a an approximate value of an old bow like this?
thanks


----------



## Oldpro

*Colt Archery*

In 1962 the "Vegas Shoot" was called the Colt/Sahara. Sponsored in part by Colt Firearms and the Sahara hotel. I believe that the archery division of Colt was pretty short lived but the exact dates escape this old memory. I was however, at that tournament! It was my very first "Vegas Shoot"

Gene


----------



## hooiserarcher

archeryhistory said:


> Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


I hate no one and I have many friends of many different race's. What I do "hate" is questions like this. I am sure there are a very small % of people that are racist in this country but I get sick of anyone who has a little color to them thinking everyone is out to get them and is always looking for a reason to cry racist!

Their are bad apples in every ethnic group. I judge not a person by their skin color but for what kind of an INDIVIDUAL they are. Its not the 18th century anymore, can't we all be friends?


----------



## tippy11211

I've got a diamond justice, 60-70 lb draw, 29" max draw length really nice and light bow, looking for $225 shipped. Let me know if interested. It is at the shop getting new strings and cables but I can het some pics soon as I get it back.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tippy11211

No idea how this got posted here haha my bad guys

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## chrisj0616

archeryhistory said:


> Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


You obviously don't have hogs on your property come to NC or go somewhere that has problems with them and the locals woll tell you kill em anyway you can their nothing but vermin and idc how they are killed if every wild hog in the US suddenly died or went extinct id loose sleep celebrating

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisj0616

Wrong thread sorry 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhns4

Guess we shall see. 

Elite


----------

